# Mr. Pillow Pants AKA Pussy Troll



## Hanzo (Aug 6, 2008)

Best discussion in movie history. What is your favorite Clerks or any other Jay and Silent Bob movie moment?

 Of course, I liked the Pillow Pants discussion in Clerks 2, eerie and funny, and also shows how egotistical Christan parents can get when it comes to teaching children.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you fuckin kidding? IS THERE NO FUR WHO HAS NEVER SEEN CLERKS!?


----------



## Molotov (Aug 6, 2008)

_"My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks!!"_
*"In a row?"*

I never laughed so hard in all of my life when that was said.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2008)

Molotov said:


> _"My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks!!"_
> *"In a row?"*
> 
> I never laughed so hard in all of my life when that was said.


You stole my line .  Also.

Jay:  "What the fuck is the internet?"
Silent Bob: *nods*


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 7, 2008)

Dudun...dudun...dudundudundudundudun salsa shark


----------



## FurMonger50 (Aug 7, 2008)

Fave Clerks 2 moment:
When the manager walks in on 'The Sexy Stud'
And Cant. Look. Away.    0.o
:]


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 7, 2008)

You never go ass to mouth!


----------

